# Tisch MFA



## AP23 (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright today is the 18th already and the deadline is not so far away! I have a few questions for whoever there is to listen and help out. Even if there are no answers, a good discussion is always fruitful So here goes: 

-Is there a particular font you guys are following in your written submission for the Creative Portfolio? This question becomes important as there is a page limit mentioned for each of the submissions. 

-What if the transcript from the university I did my masters from is taking forever to materialize and (worst come) does not happen before the deadline. Do you guys know anyone already at Tisch who sent their transcripts later? 

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been using Times New Roman, size 12 for my written portfolio except for the dialogue scene. For that, I used standard script writing format which I believe is Courier, size 12. I'm not exactly sure because I used Celtx, a free script writing program. 

This is also my first time applying so I'm not sure what happens if a transcript is late, but does your school allow you to download official transcripts rather than mail it? I remember reading that, for NYU, they allow you to upload transcripts online and once you're accepted then they ask you to mail them.


----------



## AP23 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Robin, thanks a lot for your reply. I use Celtx too. And my dialogue scene has still run into four pages. My problem is that the screenplay format wastes a lot of space, thereby increasing the page numbers. Was wondering what to do about it. 

About the transcripts, ermm, I don't think my univ has updated/uploaded soft copies of transcripts online and that is why i am in a fix.. But thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I would definitely find out about the transcript from your university. And my advice about your portfolio is to keep editing. The page constraints is all a part of the challenge and you'll look way more favorable having a concise story that meets their format standards than manipulating margins and fonts to achieve more space.


----------



## AP23 (Nov 18, 2012)

haha! wasn't trying to manipulate margins and fonts but i see your point. Have managed to stick to the page limit in other things. Just the dialogue bit is causing some trouble. Anyways will see what can be done about it. Also nowhere do they mention any specific font in the online application form or creative portfolio directions, do they? I have checked thoroughly. But just want to make sure...


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think so. The only restrictions I've seen are page limits and it has to be double spaced. I tried calling Susan Carnival to find out for sure, but she didn't answer. I'm sure they get thousands of calls about these things, so I'm curious why they don't state it clearly on the website?


----------

